

Google Gets US Approval To Buy and Sell Energy - ashishbharthi
http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/02/19/0421242/Google-Gets-US-Approval-To-Buy-and-Sell-Energy?from=twitter

======
blhack
Before the theories start going _too_ crazy, I'm going to venture a guess that
this has to do with their datacenters. Didn't google build a hydroelectric dam
somewhere in the northwest to power one?

I'm guessing they're just looking to sell off the excess energy they're
producing at places like that, I doubt they're looking to become your utility
company.

~~~
fnid2
IIRC, they didn't build that dam, they simply built a data center near it. It
was near the dalles in oregon, if that's the one you're talking about.
<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/14/technology/14search.html>

I don't believe they want to start building power plants. I believe they want
to be able to buy energy wholesale to lower their energy costs by buying power
directly and avoiding middleman markup.

~~~
cdibona
I would point out that we have investments in solar thermal, geothermal and
EGS (hot dry rock) power generation technologies.

That said, I don't think this is about that.

------
pavs
Q&A: Google’s Green Energy Czar

[http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/qa-googles-
gree...](http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/qa-googles-green-energy-
czar/)

------
siculars
Can anyone else see Google becoming the Stark Industries of the Informatics
Age complete with their own Arc reactors?

------
zandorg
Google appears to be thrashing around like a conglomerate trying to have
another hit record.

------
ashishbharthi
They already announced plans for broadband distribution and now Energy. What
is next?

~~~
greyman
Google will ultimately build a self-sustained ad distribution platform. ;-)
Let's imagine, company which will not depend on any other company.

Maybe one day they will buy some small country and became even independent
from U.S. government.

~~~
alextp
> Let's imagine, company which will not depend on any other company.

And, pray tell, where would they get the cash?

~~~
NEPatriot
consumers

~~~
smallblacksun
Consumers will be buying advertisements?

~~~
NEPatriot
consumers will see the google ads for google products and buy them

